# Water level around Coleharbor



## DCstudent (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anybody know what the water levels are like around Coleharbor and Underwood areas?

Thanks


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

There are plenty good potholes around.. I scouted and seem good number ducks. :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Cool! I know where I am going to head on the 22nd! Just saved me big $$$ on gas! :beer:


----------



## Oguard (May 28, 2007)

What are the water levels around DL and northeast of there? Are they getting the harvest in and are there plenty of ducks. Need to know so we can either plan to drive up again this from Missouri or skip a year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It'll be about the same as last year. I haven't seen anything dramatic in that area. We don't scout around Audubon though due to lack of access, we stay as far as possible.

Good luck


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It appears it is that time of year again! :lol: :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Oguard said:


> What are the water levels around DL and northeast of there? Are they getting the harvest in and are there plenty of ducks. Need to know so we can either plan to drive up again this from Missouri or skip a year.


What kind of good hunting in MO can you get us into if we give you good info for ND hunting?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

this isn't to be taken as mean spirited... but anyone who needs any info on a particular part of any state. look up on the internet the CO or Biologist assigned for the area and ask them how an area is. they are going to have alot of knowledge and it is going to be taken better then asking on this site.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

justund223 said:


> this isn't to be taken as mean spirited... but anyone who needs any info on a particular part of any state. look up on the internet the CO or Biologist assigned for the area and ask them how an area is. they are going to have alot of knowledge and it is going to be taken better then asking on this site.


Solid advice for all internet scouters.


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

My God, he asked what the water level was, not the GPS coordinates of every duck in North Dakota. Loosen up a little.
Troller1


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Could I get the exact location of the major roost in the DL area. I want to drive right to it so I can bust the roost but atleast get my limit for the day. I really don't want to drive 12 hrs for nothing. Also is anyone willing to split the gas money with me so I can make the trip a little easier on my pocket book!!!!!!!!!

 J/K guys

I'm a NR but the rest of you NR's find the local CO and ask them. They help alot and it will just make life so much simpler than asking on this site. I reall don't like seeing 500 posts on where can I find birds this time of year. Respect the Residents of ND please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

And respect the students, because we get resident licenses.
BOOOOYAAAAA! THIS STATE IS FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! :welcome:


----------



## DCstudent (Aug 28, 2007)

good lord, i never thought a simple thing like asking for *water conditions* was such a big deal. no where did i ever ask "where the ducks were" so i don't know why some of you have such a huge problem and refer to me as an "internet scouter". thank you to those who answered my question without being malicious about it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lots of history DC on this....don't take it personal.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

except mine.
cause i'm not joking this state is great.
they don't call it NODAK THE GREAT FOR NOTHING! :lol:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

it wasn't aimed at you at all, just like one person said there will be hundred posts with everyone asking about water conditions in thier favorite part of nd. the post then always turns into nr vs resident debate, just trying to give advice to minimize this. I have been out scouting a half dozen times in different areas where i want to hunt and i stilled called the co for this area. He not only gave me some good tips, but now if he checks me it should be a little more friendly, not that i have ever had a grumpy co in nd, just nice to put a face to someone i talked to over the phone. it was just advice, just trying to keep the nr thing on the down low a little more this year.

good luck to all :beer:


----------



## DCstudent (Aug 28, 2007)

my apologies, i guess i took it as a direct insult. Good luck to all this season. Thanks again for the info. I can't wait till Ocotober!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Just so we are perfectly clear on this, what will the information that is given on water conditions give you?

Just so I don't step on any toes, please clear this up.

From my perspective, I would read it as follows. Simply, no to low water = poor waterfowling, moderate to high water levels = good to excellent waterfowling. If I am wrong, I truly apologize. Otherwise.......you know.

Does this qualify as internet scouting? Just asking. :withstupid: 


> What are the water levels around DL and northeast of there? Are they getting the harvest in and are there plenty of ducks. Need to know so we can either plan to drive up again this from Missouri or skip a year.


Let's raise the bar here people and do it the old fashioned way, scout in the outdoors. Not on the web.


----------



## DCstudent (Aug 28, 2007)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Just so we are perfectly clear on this, what will the information that is given on water conditions give you?
> 
> From my perspective, I would read it as follows. Simply, no to low water = poor waterfowling, moderate to high water levels = good to excellent waterfowling. If I am wrong, I truly apologize. Otherwise.......you know.
> 
> ...


First of all, the water conditions simply tell me what kind of hunting I can expect compared to last year. I hunt the same areas every year, so just cuz water levels may be low doesn't mean I am going to run to your hotspot.
Secondly, your quote about the hunter from missouri was not me. So don't label me an internet scouter just because somebody else asked about where the ducks were.
And lastly, maybe i don't "do it the old fashioned way" because I live 16 HOURS FROM NORTH DAKOTA. Yeah, I'll get right on driving damn near half way across the country just to look at the water levels.
Maybe you should stop and think about things like this before you climb up on your high horse. So sorry that we aren't all fortunate enough to live in North Dakota and be able to scout whenever we damn well please.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This link offers what you need without getting an earful

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=27399


----------



## Oguard (May 28, 2007)

Guess we should not ask questions, simply drive 15 hours, check the water levels at this point in time, drive back and hope they don't change by October.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Finally!!! someone figured it out.
Thank You.

Just do what I did..... Move to North Dakota and solve the problem completely. School is a good cover, and you get loans you don't have to pay back until 6 months after you quit school. Good Deal.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I saw a Gander Mountain duck hunting show this weekend on OLN hunting Audubon...So from the sounds of it Chris...Tough to get on land up there now? Lot's of leased up land? Back in the day I was a pheasant junkie around Turtle Lake and would hunt ducks there as well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Rick Acker said:


> I saw a Gander Mountain duck hunting show this weekend on OLN hunting Audubon...So from the sounds of it Chris...Tough to get on land up there now? Lot's of leased up land? Back in the day I was a pheasant junkie around Turtle Lake and would hunt ducks there as well.


There is pretty much a clearly defined radius that defines the fee hunting area. We don't scout it or anything simply because we know what's off limits.

I saw the same show this weekend, I thought it was an infomercial for Gander Mountain's booking service. Plus I thought it was funny that Bigfoot and Higdon are their decoy sponsors but they were using GHG....but that's a whole 'nother chuckle. 

We're going to be approaching this situation that played out in this thread and every other just like it. People don't like when I lock these threads, and I sure as heck don't like seeing people attacking others. So get used to seeing this notice below that will be posted to all similar threads. If anyone has a better idea on how to handle this I AM ALL EARS - simply PM me.

Thanks.



> We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.
> 
> We also have 2 fantastic threads full of information on exactly what you're looking for including water conditions, restrictions, maps, etc:
> 
> ...


----------

